# What is the best Live Steam Loco I can get for under $2000?



## NTakla (Jan 20, 2013)

I am Looking to get my for my first G-scale Live steam locomotive. I am on a budget and don't really want to spend more that $2000 on a loco. I love the style of American locomotives from the 40's and 50's but I have a relativity small outdoor layout with tight curves so it will have to be a small loco and tender. I have been looking into 0-6-0 locomotives like the Accucraft SP 0-6-0 locomotives. Any suggestions on what I should get?

Thanks
-Noah T.


----------



## Mk (Jan 7, 2013)

Noah, 
You can get a Ruby for around $400 and a Roundhouse Sammy for around $800-$900 here's a picture of the Roundhouse Sammy here on mylargescale http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aft/47405/afv/topic/Default.aspx and you can get it here http://www.roundhouse-eng.com/. But it's in the UK and the postage is a bit high. 
Hope you find the loco that your'e looking for.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you checked the classifieds on this web site?


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Noah, 
Do you have a preference of scale? 

For 1:20.3 
I recommend the 3 cylinder Shay. http://www.accucraft.com/modelc/AC77-210-C.htm 
I've also seen great performance from the 2 cylinder shays,. All of these will run on 10ft diameter curves...and sometimes a little tighter. 
Still.....these engines are narrow gauge, they would have been nearly gone by the 1940s-1950s. The Ruby's, Forneys, and Plantation are great engines, but depending on your curves and hills, they might be prone to stalling or racing out of control. 

For 1:29. 
I recommend the Accucraft AMS USRA 0-6-0 http://www.accucraft.com/modelc/G731-01-060.htm 
This is a truly nice-running engine, and it probably fits your time theme best. The center drivers are "blind" to help cornering. 

For 1:32 scale 
Accucraft had a SP 0-6-0 that was in your price range, but it appears to be discontinued. I don't know of any other US prototype loco in 1:32 that would make the curves and hold the price.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Noah,

First off - welcome to the hobby.

There are a few options for you depending on exactly what you want.

To get an idea of dealer prices, I would recommend checking out http://www.svrronline.com/index.htm. I would really challenge you to find someone who sells for much cheaper than SVRR, and the service is unsurpassed.

Anyway, for your first locomotive, I would definitely recommend purchasing from one of the "big 3" - Accucraft, Aster, Roundhouse. These are the three most prevalent g scale live steam manufacturers.

Aster is going to be on the pricey side of things, no selection of American locomotives under $2,000.

Roundhouse has a decent selection of small locomotives that tend to be more of European design, though if you want to kit bash this may be a route to look into.

Accucraft has quite a few locomotives under $2,000, and is really a decent company to work with (all three of my locomotives are Accucraft).

As I said, Accucraft has a decent selection in your price range:

-The Ruby is a very nice very basic locomotive perfect for being your first. Depending on the amount you wish to spend on detail, you can get the most basic one for around $490, or a more detailed ruby in the way of a Forney or plantation locomotive for up to $890.
-If you enjoy shay locomotives, there are a few in your price range as well as a climax.
-The Mogul is also within your price range and is a fantastic locomotive. Do be sure to check your radius though, this could be an issue. It will not run on my basement railroad that has some of the LGB tight radius curves.

If you wish to go with standard gauge instead of narrow gauge from Accucraft, you have a few selections in 1/29 scale:

-The 0-4-0 Dockside / 0-4-0 with tender
-The 0-6-0 as you pointed out


It all just depends on the curves you have and what you personally find attractive. I can say I own an Accucraft Ruby, Mogul, and 3 Cylinder Shay and enjoy all three of them and have had only minimal problems.

One last note, don't forget to factor in the cost of supplies to run the locomotive, and possibly a matching consist depending on what you purchase.

Good luck, and welcome to the hobby.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Have you settled on a scale? It looks like you're looking at Accucraft's 1:29 scale? 

What radius do you have? I don't see minimum radius listed for that engine, but it looks like it would be in the range of LGB's R3. 

Personally, I would buy what I like; the "best" for you is the one you enjoy.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the Accucraft Forney and I am very happy with it. Add RC to it and it will handle grades as long as you are not pulling too many cars. Another option is to go with 2 smaller geared engines like Regner or the new accucraft Dora. Both under $1000 each. The Ruby I hear is nice but I also here it needs a lot of work to get it to run perfect. Keep that in mind. Like others said it all depends what you like, what dia curves you have and what scale? That will help narrow the choices down for you.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes Noah T, welcome to MLS. 
I do hope that with all the different suggestions, that it won't further confuse you! 
It really is a very personal choice, isn't it. 
With your track, are you able to use manual control, or are you going to need radio control, as that may enter into the decision making? 
Do you like 'mainline' types of locos, or 'narrow gauge'? 
I have seen people who buy a less expensive 'starter' loco, only to realise that they need something else, and wish that they had put their money towards that in the first place. 
Some just like to run anything, others like to specialise in a particular railroad. 
If you have access to places where other run live steam, spend some time seeing what is being run, and maybe that will help you with your decision. 
I would take a lot of time to make the 'right' decision for you. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Geoffc (Dec 27, 2007)

Noah,

I have several Roundhouse and Accucraft Locomotives, and have been very happy with both products. I am a big fan of American Narrow Gauge Railroads (Pacific Coast RR being my favorite), so most of my engines reflect this for the most part. First, Roundhouse is a small company made up of employees who are absolutely fanatical about what they do. All of their engines, though maybe not as detailed as Locos made by other builders, run perfectly out of the box... and are built like a tank (very sturdy that is). However, one must be patient when the order is placed as it may take 6-9 months to receive the locomotive- which is a good thing as you will be able to order the locomotive somewhat custom, and will only need to provide a modest deposit at the time of order- leaving plenty of time to put in "overtime hours" at your job to pay the balance.

As for Accucraft, they now have an extensive selection to choose from, many of those available imediately after order. The level of detail is impressive for the price, and although I beleive the Roundhouse is a more sturdy and better running Loco, I am very happy and satisfied with the five Accucraft Locos that I currently have. And although both Roundhouse and Aster have been around much longer, I believe that it is Accucraft (through the introduction in large part of the Ruby) that is responsible for the growing American popularity of small scale live steam right now.

Before making a decision, I would recommend you attend an organized steam-up, such as Diamondhead or the National Summer Steam-up in Sacramento, where you will be able to see first hand a large selection of Locos, and hear the brags- or complaints- of the people who run them.

Enjoy your new addiction!

Geoff Clinton


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

I just received my first live steamer, an Accucraft Ruby #5, it is a great running loco and i would highly reccomend it!


----------



## Geoffc (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is a video tour of the Roundhouse Engineering Factory in Doncaster, Great Britain: 

http://youtu.be/fsAKM2fHrio 

If the link is not active, just copy and paste it into the browser address field. 

Geoff


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Noah you have lots of options in the budget but for a late era steamer 060 you are limited to just a few. The 1:29 AML 060 are out of stock currently but the newer 1:32 SP 060 M6 is going to be available around April but is over the proposed budget at about 2600.00 or so. You can also check my site for more information. Though I have not put the M6 up on the site yet but prices are very competitive.


----------

